# 2014 Shepherd's Harvest!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

This is a thread where everyone who's coming to SH this year can plot and scheme and figure out a meet-up. I will mostly be stuck at my booth in building C, which I would LOVE for you all to visit, but I might have time Friday late afternoon to meet up, or I might be able to abandon Philip for a short while on Saturday. (Like half an hour, tops.) 

Anyone with any ideas should chime in.  

Yay for Shepherd's Harvest!!! :bouncy:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I will be there but for Saturday only as I don't want to leave mom overnight by herself. I plan on getting up really really early so I can make the drive down. I'm so excited!!! This will be my very first ever fiber festival! 

Work has been so busy and I've been scrambling like crazy to get things done and I've been a little scatter brained today. My friends were teasing me saying, "She woolgathering again...." because they know how excited I am to get to SH!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I will be there! And I am thinking that Building A after the Fleece Silent Auction at 4:00 pm on Saturday might make a nice central location for everyone to meet up. Chances are everyone will have made it by Kelsey's booth by then but I'd hate for her to miss a sale while we are visiting and saying "howdy". 

Last I heard, BlueBerryChick is coming and we will have our wheels set up in the Spinning Circle in Building A Saturday (while we shop and/or take classes) and you can spot me by my red chair and anyone wishing to hang out or participate in the Spinning Circle can surely squeeze in with me.  

I will also be there most of the day Sunday (depending on how well I hold up- I am coming off a week long graduation/ family reunion trip and chances are I will crater sometime on Sunday.)

Can't wait to see you all!

So, Kasota, you do not need a room for Saturday night?


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Yes, we are coming! My husband, Andy, has been cleared for take-off by two doctors. He probably won't be with me at the festival all that much. He can't be on his feet too long, but I'm sure he'll want to make time to say hello to you all. The limitations are driving him crazy. He's usually the heavy lifter in the family.

We will get in Thursday evening. I'm taking a class the first half of Friday and hope to catch up to Svenska and WIHH, and whoever else is around, in the afternoon. Saturday is Shop&Spin-a-palooza!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH - sadly I am not staying over. Don't want to leave mom for that long. What will you be doing during the day on Saturday? 

Will anyone be walking about on Saturday or is everyone taking classes or ? I'd love to shop with some people who are more fiber-wise than I am.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Kasota said:


> WIHH - sadly I am not staying over. Don't want to leave mom for that long. What will you be doing during the day on Saturday?
> 
> Will anyone be walking about on Saturday or is everyone taking classes or ? I'd love to shop with some people who are more fiber-wise than I am.


I will be shopping on Saturday, although I may not be much help with my limited experience.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Kasota said:


> WIHH - sadly I am not staying over. Don't want to leave mom for that long. What will you be doing during the day on Saturday?
> 
> Will anyone be walking about on Saturday or is everyone taking classes or ? I'd love to shop with some people who are more fiber-wise than I am.


Well... :teehee: Come to my booth, and I am sure I can point you to all the goodies! :teehee: 

:teehee:

:teehee:

eep:

On a more serious note, I may need to commission someone to go find a few pounds of mohair for me at a decent price. I got some last year, and well, this past weekend, this happened: 

I think I need a few more pounds to dye for myself. This is going on the rack this weekend. (Philip says, people will want it and I can dye as much as I want for myself after Shepherd's Harvest!)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I will be there! And I am thinking that Building A after the Fleece Silent Auction at 4:00 pm on Saturday might make a nice central location for everyone to meet up. Chances are everyone will have made it by Kelsey's booth by then but I'd hate for her to miss a sale while we are visiting and saying "howdy".
> 
> Last I heard, BlueBerryChick is coming and we will have our wheels set up in the Spinning Circle in Building A Saturday (while we shop and/or take classes) and you can spot me by my red chair and anyone wishing to hang out or participate in the Spinning Circle can surely squeeze in with me.
> 
> ...


Do you think people will still have wheels set up after 4 on Saturday? If so, I'll bring mine, or at least a spindle. It would be nice to unwind. I'll make Philip bring his spindle too, or his knitting.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

I can't come at all on Saturday:Bawling::sob::grumble: I, knowing that SH was always held on Mom's Day weekend, bought tickets way last December to take my sweet MIL to the 5/17/14 (Saturday) matinee of Little Mermaid at Chanhassen Theater. THEN I found out they changed the SH weekend! I am really sad. My oldest DD, Carissa, will be coming down from Grand Rapids to go to SH on Saturday and I won't get to go with her.

I will be there all day Friday, and then Sunday until they drag me out kicking and screaming.

Kasota - I won't get to meet you if you are only there Saturday. I wish you could stay until Sunday...

BlueberryChick - if you are taking a Friday class we will probably be in the same building. I'm doing the silk/felt scarf thingy all day. I will look for you. 

Also - did everyone hear that there will not be any food vendors there on Friday and we need to bring our own lunches?

So, besides SvenskaFlicka's booth, what other vendors are you all planning on visiting/shopping/supporting/drooling over? It is always nice to know what others have found and like. I will definitely be going to:
- Hidden Valley Farm - they have gorgeous Coopworth fleeces (mine was so clean and soft that I wasn't even sure I needed to wash it), and some beautiful roving. 
- Crosby Hill Farm - they have CVM and I love spinning her roving; plan on buying a fleece from them this year.
- Sunrise River Alpacas - I've bought her yarn and roving. Lovely stuff.
- English Gardens - BFL roving to die for; practically spins itself.
- Hello Purl - fell in love with the art batts I bought from them last year. In fact, I have taken them out to try to spin them multiple times, but they are so beautiful as art batts that I just cannot bear to spin them. I just love looking at them and touching them. DH thinks it is very weird...

Of course, I will be checking out all the other vendors too. :clap:

Ooooh! I am getting so excited for Friday!!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I hope you all have an amazing time, and we want lots and lots of pics!!!! I really wish I could go...maybe one year my sister and I can plan a trip out there! 

Svenska, those colors are so tempting and eye catching!! I'm sure your booth will do very well! Good luck to you!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I will be there in spirit . Just a word of warning to everyone who hasn't been there before and in particular to BbC. It can be very cold and rainy, sometimes snowy, at SH. Play it safe and bring an extra fleece and a wind breaker. The buildings aren't heated and can be colder than the outside and can have a pretty hefty breeze blowing through them. Forget about fashion, wear good sturdy walking shoes that if they get wet and muddy it doesn't really matter. You may want an extra pair of dry socks too. Then again.........

No matter what have fun. It's a great group of people that attend this.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> I will be there in spirit . Just a word of warning to everyone who hasn't been there before and in particular to BbC. It can be very cold and rainy, sometimes snowy, at SH.


Thanks for the warning! I've been checking the weather report for the Lake Elmo area and trying to pack accordingly. The temps look a lot like February weather around here! My plan is to bring layers that play nicely together and dress the way I would for a winter day in SC. It will likely be in the 70s-80s when we leave Columbia and in the 50s when we arrive in St. Paul.

I'm bringing a wool shawl that I've had for years. It's perfect for travel because it's both big and lightweight. In a pinch, it can even serve as a blanket.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Gloves and your new socks would be good, maybe take that hat back from your daughter . I'm always one that would much rather be over prepared than under prepared. I suppose the good thing about going to a wool festival is you can usually find warm things to wear.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

If nothing else, you could always get a skein of art yarn and wear it as a scarf!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the advice on what to wear. I had not thought about wet/muddy areas. 

I'm most concerned with how to carry about the stash of things I will buy. LOL!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, heavens! They have rabbit agility!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota you get there early and park close, then you make a lot of trips to the car to load your haul


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Good morning, everyone!

Kasota - so sad you won't be able to stay - I was looking forward to hosting a slumber party! 

In any case, I will treasure whatever time we have to spend together!


Marchwind knows of what she speaks - layers are the name of the game. The weather forecast actually looks AMAZING actually  - starting the day in the upper 30sÂºF and getting up to 65-70ÂºF!!!!!! The only rains looks to be a few scattered showers today - so hopefully things will have dried up - but the parking lot is on grass and it can be mighty muddy! I will bring my wagon so if anyone needs anything hauled - let me know! And I will be wearing Crocs for comfort and for mud -just in case.

I always wear a *backpack* and stuff small things I have purchased in the backpack.

And I will have a large Rubbermaid tub sitting beside my spinning wheel in Building A to store stuff as I might need to - and of course, I can always hike out to the Jeep and fill that puppy up!

I have NEVER heard of any larceny or theft or pilfering from any vendor at this show - but anything is possible - in the past, I have felt entirely comfortable leaving a wagon load of plastic tubs filled with combs, fiber, hand cards, etc and my wheel in the building overnight and never has anything been touched or looted. So, chances are highly likely I will be leaving most of my stuff in Building A from Friday to Sunday. I may take my wheel back to the hotel on Friday night because several of us usually gather in the hotel lobby and spin on Friday night.

I know most vendors cover their wares at closing or clamp sheets around their booths but truly, that is the only security. The buildings and the gates ARE locked at night.

I NEVER stand in line for food on Saturday - afraid to miss that once in a lifetime sale, ya know.  On Saturday, lines can be LONG and so much time wasted in food lines makes me nuts - so I don't do it. I will *pack a sandwich* and some munchies and a *bottle of water*. On Sunday, I WILL stand in line for fudge to take home...and fried pickles.

Also, lines to the bathrooms (satellites or port-a potties) can also be long, so plan accordingly. There are also permanent potties on the grounds but again, this is a fairgrounds, this is not the Ritz, so bringing your own *hand sanitizer and 9' of toilet paper *can also be a wise idea.

Bring small bills - it makes transactions easier and faster - most all booths take credit cards or even checks. I don't know about out-of-state checks but I imagine there is an ATM nearby.

I would love to spend the day shopping with whoever wants to shop with me!

GeoPrincess55, look for me Friday - I will be looking for you, too. I will be milling around, offering to help Kelsey and Philip, setting up my spot in the Spinning Circle, etc.

BlueberryChick, Kasota - I would love to shop with you on Saturday and take in the fleece silent auction. The notes on the fleeces from the fleece judge are an education in themselves. I usually "pre-shop" on Friday as folks are setting up, then I "power shop" on Saturday and then "re-shop" on Sunday. I would love to shop along with y'all!

Kelsey, they are pretty serious about locking up the buildings after closing - but many vendors have RVs on the grounds and there is usually a gathering of vendors out in RV world just outside the buildings. On Saturday night, Loretta and Jerry Pedersen of Blackberry Hills usually host an impromptu get-together out by their big RV, with lots of adult beverages, people bring snacks to share, a couple of the musicians usually hang out there and play for us, some folks bring wheels or spindles and we all sit around and munch and visit and get to know one another better.

The buildings close at 5 on Saturday and 4 on Sunday. Thats when you will see me and GeoPrincess55 getting kicked out - biting, kicking and screaming. Seriously. :sob: I understand they need to empty those buildings as quickly as possible on Sunday so the festival committee can go home and the grounds personnel can make ready for the next event.

So here is the plan:

I will likely get there midday Friday. I will check in with Kesley first. Kelsey - what time are you planning on setting up? Just so you know, many vendors will sell as they are setting - up- or people will stop by and have you set something back for them with their name on it and they will pick up during the shopping day on Saturday. Other vendors run a much tighter ship and absolutely WILL NOT sell before the bell rings on Saturday morning. (I am not sure if there are any official "rules" from the festival that prohibit sales before Saturday morning - but I kinda of doubt it. You paid for your booth - sell stuff!)

On Saturday, I will be champing at the bit, straining at the leash, and standing at the gate to get in - with my $5 admission in hand.

If you haven't pmed me for my cell number - please do so - and we can coordinate our attack. :teehee: (though cell service IN the metal buildings is an "iffy" proposition.) I am thinking since Building A will be having demos and fleece auction and spinning circle, shopping oughta begin at Building B! So meet me at the street entrance to Building B (not the back entrance alongside the field)

Last I heard, Iowa Lez was not gonna be able to come - so no 7 course formal sit down gourmet lunch with divine wine choices :sob: so we will have to do the best we can do. Lez, we will miss you and Stan.  Haven't heard from Lathermaker or Annie in MN? Ariesgoat? 

Whatdaythink? What did I forget?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

oh, and bring this


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

WIHH, vendor check-in doesn't open until noon on Friday, so we are going to be packing up the cars about that time, and heading over shortly after. We should be there by 2-- it's only a half-hour drive to get there, and I am doing my best to get everything boxed up and ready. Philip is afraid he is going to have to make a second trip to get everything there. :teehee: 

I am following y'all's advice and price labeling EVERYTHING. There should be no mystery items. Do you think it is okay if, say, a small wooden bowl of nÃ¥lbinding needles just has a sign saying "NÃ¥lbinding Needles, $6 each" ? 

I am making chex mix today for snacks, and we got all sorts of fixings to make wraps to bring Saturday and Sunday for lunch. No waiting in lines for me! Though I may get some fudge. I like chocolate. A lot. 

All right, I had better go label the last of the yarn. Full-fledged panic mode, ENGAGE! lol


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm officially seriously jealous. I've met ONE other spinner in my county, and though the Yarn Barn in Lawrence has many, they're a tight knit (get it??!) bunch and it's tough to break in to the exclusive circle. I'm more envious of all the IRL fiber artists than I am the incredible shopping and learning opportunities.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH - sent you a PM with my phone. 

Do you pay for parking there or just the entrance fee? Many, many thanks for all the helpful tips! I will for sure pack a lunch. And bring other necessities!  

I wonder if they will have anyone there selling those peg looms? I think my mom would be able to use one of those. It would be nice to give her something else to do.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

yes- peg looms will be there- and no, no charge for parking!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's Friday, in spirit I gave left home and will see you all later today. In reality I'll be at my spinning group, still thinking of all of you.

I will say that you all will be very close to Stillwater and some great places to eat. There is no reason you couldn't take a little break and go to town to eat or shop in one of the many antique stores or at the grocery. I'm happy you all will have good weather.

Have Fun


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have been busy today taking care of "mom" things so that I will be a free bird on Saturday. (I took the day off) Ran her errands, vacuumed the carpet, did the laundry and some grocery shopping. 

Got the car washed and gassed up. Got $ from the bank. Picked up a 12 pack of green tea/lemon aide which I rarely buy but it was a good deal. Granola bars. Bagels sandwiches for the road and for lunch. An apple. Clothes laid out. Camera with extra batteries. Wrote down the directions. Gotta find my backpack...I know I have one somewhere. Sunglass - check. Put WIHH's phone number in my phone. 
Reprogrammed my alarm to go off extra early. 

I will be there at the gate wandering around looking for WIHH and BBC. I am so thankful for having someones to shop with on Saturday. Now I won't be lost and lonely.  Maybe I should wear a big pink flower in my hair.... LOL!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, my booth is mostly set up! I am waiting here with two or three more boxes of yarn waiting for Philip to come back with one more section of gridwall, lol. I've seen WIHH (she helped me start to set up) and met BBC (who is adorable). Yay!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Is there signage coming in by the fairgrounds? I've never been through Lake Elmo. 
Google Maps is giving me a little different view than MapQuest. 

I'll be coming down 35 and picking up 694 and taking that to 5...but it gets a little confusing from there... Mapquest said to go past Mendel Ave N and if I hit Morning Dove I've gone to far...but it looks like there is nothing there between those two roads... Looks more like I need to turn on something that looks like McFair Lane?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

There are signs, Kasota. Don't worry. 

WIHH was amazing and helped us get things started for setting up our booth today, and it now is all set up and looks AWESOME.
View attachment 29238


Time for supper and a shower!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL booth Kelsey !! Looks like a blast !! Cant wait to enjoy all the stories !!! 

Taylor, all the spinners around here are the same ..tight knit, and gossipy !! Thats why I love it here, and Ravelry !


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Hope you all have a great time! :bouncy: You guys are so lucky. What we have here is nowhere near as big and exciting as Shepherd's Harvest. That's it! I've cracked! :sob: I'm going to move to Minnesota STAT! :sob: :sob: :sob:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My spinning group in Minnesota was like that MizMary, there were my few friends but generally it was not a fun group to be around. My group here is fantastic! You can always for your own group too, I've done that it was slow starting. One or two people and then it grew. I just posted everywhere and offered to teach anyone who wanted to learn to knit or spin.

My spinning group today was great. Letty Klein and I arrived at the same time, she is a fleece judge and has judged at Shepherds Harvest, Maryland Sheep and Wool, Michigan Fiber Festival, and many others around the country. I told her next year I may hitch a ride to SH with her. I'm so excited for all of you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My spinning group in Minnesota was like that MizMary, there were my few friends but generally it was not a fun group to be around. My group here is fantastic! You can always for your own group too, I've done that it was slow starting. One or two people and then it grew. I just posted everywhere and offered to teach anyone who wanted to learn to knit or spin.

My spinning group today was great. Letty Klein and I arrived at the same time, she is a fleece judge and has judged at Shepherds Harvest, Maryland Sheep and Wool, Michigan Fiber Festival, and many others around the country. I told her next year I may hitch a ride to SH with her. I'm so excited for all of you.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

RB, I think that would be a great idea!!  

I am back home and mom is tucked into bed.

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!! I am totally truly and utterly inspired! WIHH and BBC and I walked and walked and walked around some more. There were multiple buildings set up with all manner of wonderful fibery yumminess...and music....and people spinning and demonstrating their wares...and more ideas than you can shake a stick at. 

Svenksa's booth was just beautiful and she is as sweet as sweet can be! Got to meet Philip, too, and see the basket he made. They are the cutest couple! I got some wooden crochet hooks and the cable holders, too! :sing:

WIHH and BBC are two of the most delightful people to spend a day with! I have not had such a good time in a long while. WIHH knows everyone there...and if she didn't...give her 5 minutes. It was such a pleasure to have someone to go "ohhh and aaaah" over fiber with. 

I bought a peg loom and yarn and roving and stitch markers and a little case to put needles in. I bought fudge, too!  And some felted wool that I can use in my needle felting... 

There were buns and goats and sheep and alpacas and lamas. I did not buy any fleece because I have a 1/2 dozen at home and three of them are rather large. I should learn what I am doing with them before I buy any more...

I took pictures and will post them tomorrow when I have the energy to load them up on to the computer. 

I am so glad I got to go!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh...WIHH did something at the festival but I will wait and let her confess...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just spent the evening with her and did NOT hear any confessions. But she taught me how to Navajo ply!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota I am so happy you were able to go, and that you enjoyed yourself so much. Hopefully you were tired in the good way and will feel somewhat rejuvenated.

How was the weather?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchie, the weather was beautiful! Didn't even have to wear a jacket. It was in the 60's and mostly sunny. No rain and just a little breeze.  

Yeah, I'm tired in a good way.  

There were knitting needles there that would have brought a smile to Forerunner!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Just checking in from the hotel before I gather my things and head to the festival for another day of awesomeness. 

I am exhausted but inspired and I am so thrilled that I now have two *new* wonderful fiber friends - *Kasota and BlueBerryChick*!!!! And it was a blast to get to spend more time with Philip and Kelsey (Mr and Mrs. SvenskaFlicka). *Annie in Minnesota* was there, too and I saw *GeoPrincess55* on Friday and even *Mrs. Jo* made it!!!

Sharing the fiber festival with newcomers is so much fun and especially when they are people you have "known" via the internet and NOW they have a voice, a warm smile, and you have shared time with them and gotten to know their hearts. 

As always, the festival was fabulous&#8230;and full of surprises. Last night after the festival closed down, I was kidnapped by Vikings and gypsies.  Have I mentioned how much I love Vikings and gypsies? :teehee: These are my peeps. This is my tribe. 

and, uh, well, er, yes. Fate, destiny, *something* happened yesterday as I was walking through the festival and shopping and , well, suffice it to say, I have the world's most understanding husband :kiss:. His only comment was "Your fiber friends are a bad influence on you". :rotfl: :hysterical: Well, THERE'S a newsflash!!!!!

Pictures to follow.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

It has been a fantastic weekend! Like Kasota, I'm tired but in the best way. My bags are stuffed with fibery goodies, including two gorgeous braids from Kelsey. 

I'm hoping to get in a little more time at the festival this morning before we have to head home to SC. The weather yesterday was spectacular; I was almost hot by the end of the day. It's been a nice break from the 90's at home.

I am so happy to add a face and a voice to my cyber friends. They are as sweet in person as they are online.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

BBC looks like she's thinking of taking up knitting Forerunner-style! WIHH is power-shopping. And here is a picture of one of the musicians. And isn't this a beautiful critter? WIHH and BBC at the spinner's circle.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wait a minute! WIHH you cannot just waltz in here and say *SOMETHING*happened and then not tell us about it. I'm so glad and not at all surprised that CF is understanding, however......... WE NEED to know what this *SOMETHING* is :hair


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great pictures Kasota, thank you for posting them. I imagine your mom is watching you post and listening to your stories.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> "Your fiber friends are a bad influence on you".


We have learned from the best. :hysterical:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH and BBC are out shopping right now.... 

I wonder what goodies they are getting?


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Wait a minute! WIHH you cannot just waltz in here and say *SOMETHING*happened and then not tell us about it. I'm so glad and not at all surprised that CF is understanding, however......... WE NEED to know what this *SOMETHING* is :hair


Marchwind, I told WIHH this morning that she'd better post here soon or I'm ratting her out. I have photographic evidence.

And, Kasota, I'm already at the airport so WIHH may currently be shopping unsupervised. Vendors beware!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

View attachment 29338

View attachment 29339

View attachment 29340


What a great weekend!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

All of these pictures are WONDERFUL !!! I love seeing the happy faces, the friendships ... what true blessed fun !!! Its fun being able to "go" with'y'all through the pictures !! 

I'm guessing WIHH is bringing home a new toy ..... surely not an AMINAL !!!! Ohhhhhhh I cant wait to hear more stories !! WIHH did you get pics of your "clan" ..your people who kidnapped you !?!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

BBC - safe travels for you! 

WIHH shopping unsupervised.... hmmmm....I wonder if she would buy MORE or buy LESS without us there to enable... 

I have photographic evidence, too. Bwaaaa haaaaa.......


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

whew!

I am just now getting home and I am just smiling all over myself at these pictures and the fun we had. :grin:

I wish each and every one of you could come and spend some time with these two precious and wonderful ladies. 

What a terrific way to spend the day making new friends. 

If you were wondering, BlueBerryChick is as beautiful and as sweet a southern gal as ever there was. (Isn't she beautiful!?!??) And I had the added bonus of meeting her wonderful and understanding and supportive husband, Andy. Whataguy!

Then, there is a Kasota. :teehee: Oh, she looks innocent enough - but don't be fooled by her sweet words and her genteel demeanor. Oh, no! This one is big trouble - in a good way. My face hurts from smiling and laughing at her.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

The festival was awesome and I truly enjoyed walking through with Kasota and BBC, showing them my favorite vendors and pointing out stuff that caught my eye. 

From Jerry the dread-locked Rio Grande wheel spinner and his wife Loretta the Viking shieldmaiden...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

to crazy "Ole and Lena" joke-telling Viking spoon carvers and antique Swedish antique wheel experts to adorable bunny rabbits and walls of luscious fiber to goats and sheep and llamas


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH - I see you still have not confessed. :teehee:

Do you have a picture of the guy who was carving those spoons?


Never mind.... you and I were posting at the same time....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

to beautiful fiber art, portable ATMs, and a wide variety of gorgeous fleeces everywhere...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

and everything in between. 

At one point, we managed to meet up with Annie in MN and we nabbed her for a photo.

There are SOOOOOOOOOOOOO many unique and wonderful people in the fiber arts :teehee: - here is Esther Rogers of JazzTurtle Creates - what a hoot. I cannot wait for my classes with her on Thursday and Friday.  

Kas was as excited about the felted hats as I was about, well, uhm...certain other things. 

The kids were also adorable and loveable - and we all wanted to take some home.

Kasota cannot be trusted. I turned my head and she was smooching with the sheepies in the sheep barn. I love the look in this goat's eye.

I even managed to get a pic of the one and only "Steve Be" - truly a unique fiber artist and beyond hilarious. I call him the "Liberace of the Fiber World". And I get to spend two days at his wild and crazy chandelier and zebra-skinned fiber shop later this week! :shocked:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Just so you know, we NEVER stopped talking about y'all - and everywhere we turned, we saw things that made us think of you and we'd wish you were with us. 

The giant-sized painted knitting needles were for Forerunner...


and the Star Trek yarns are for Mamajohnson


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

we met up with MrsJo and her daughter and their new bunny and managed to get a photo. 

Here we are with SvenskaFlicka at her adorable booth with her amazing hand-dyed colorways. She even demonstrated nallbinding. (Where is that circle over the "a", Kelsey, and whats it called again? Poor Kelsey and Philip - trying to teach us Norwegian...or Swedish...:grin


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I LOVED those hats!!! I must make some!!! 

And I can too be trusted... it was just one little smooch...

Photobombing? Oh, I am sorry.  It was not intentional. If it was I would have stretched my neck out better. 

And still no confession..... :hysterical:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

(you may have noticed that anytime I took a picture with Kasota anywhere near the camera - she managed to photo bomb the picture.)

I found it absolutely hilarious. :hysterical:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Fiber festivals are truly overwhelming - everywhere we looked - color, texture...potential. And everyone knows I have ZERO will-power. ZERO!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I was doing so well -having turned down fleece after fleece -having only purchased a bit of bees wax and a lockerhooker thingee for my little hand loom...

...and then...it happened. My great temptation. 

Let me go back a bit.

On Friday afternoon, I helped Philip and Kelsey(SvenskaFlicka) put up their booth. Actually, I helped them put up the framework for the booth more than anything. Then I stood around and watched Kelsey painstakingly put all her beautiful wares out for sale - something really only she can do. 

I took the opportunity to take a break and I walked through the vendor buildings - "preshopping", I call it, since no sales really take place until Saturday morning. 

And that's when I saw something that just made my jaw hit the floor. No. Not that. Not here -at that price! 

and I told myself - "Walk away". Honestly, I did. But then I told myself, "If that's here in the morning, it was meant for me. "

The next morning, I met BBC and Kas and we made our shopping rounds - and when we came back to that building - there it was! STILL THERE!!!!!!!:strongmad:

So I told myself- "No. No way. Let it go. Walk away." but then I said "If it is STILL here when we make our second pass through- then it must be meant to be." 

And we shopped and made the livestock barns and stopped for a bite to eat and than we retraced our steps to make our purchases.

And when we came BACK to that building - there it was. Still there.  

The booth owner told me that "Several vendors are interested in buying this - but they said they have to make some money before they can do it, so....":shrug:

I was hemming and hawing and grumbling and trying to make myself walk away when all of the sudden...

*Granny Annie *spoke to me. 

That's right -Kasota's dear sweet mama - way up in faraway Duluth, MN. 

*Granny Annie* - through Kasota - spoke her words of wisdom. 

*"Its the things you DON'T do that you regret."*

arghhhhhhhhhhh


well, that's all it took. :grin: 

The wise words of a wise woman that has lived a long time and knows a lot of stuff. 

I bowed my head in obedience and whispered "Yes, ma'am, Granny Annie."

and I bought it on the spot. 

So here it is -for your viewing pleasure - 

my brand new 



walnut Indian Valley Spinner circa 1970s - complete with this MONSTROUS bobbin for bulky spinning (compared to my Haldane Shetland full-sized bobbin 

this thing will ply logging chain

and it is ALL Granny Annie's fault!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh for goodness sake. 
No amount of lumpy wool is going to be safe from now on.
Things are going to get plied up in huge quantities into vastly enormous skeins.

Go crazy. It will be fun to watch. :teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I also managed to add a few interesting things to my stash as well - 

BBC brought me one of her own designs - this adorable "cowboy hat" motif shopping bag tucked under there on the left. Y'all be sure and check out her etsy store for project bags and spinning lap cloths! (she is on vacation now but she'll be back!) https://www.etsy.com/shop/bedesisters

and I filled it with one of Kelsey's amazing hand-dyed merino and silk braids. Kelsey will those braids be on your shop sight? They are INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!

http://spindleshuttleandneedle.com/



a bunch of JazzTurtle's gorgeous long locks for the tail-spinning class I am taking later this week,
a box of fudge, some rhubarb leather, 
one of Philip's beautiful handcarved bone hair sticks, one of Philip's drinking horns, a bone nalbinding needle, a horn diz, an INCREDIBLE show-stopper of a handcarved bone diz (also by Philip), two hand-tooled leather shawl pin rings and a cherry shawl stick, a lavender eye mask, a bar of beeswax, and a locker hook for a hand-held loom. 

Oh, and I did glom onto an incredibly beautiful tanned fleece from Carole Wagner (Hidden valley Farms) that is currently behind Cabin Fever's head on his chair. I am NOT touching it - that sweet man deserves a little comfort, now doesn't he?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

OH WOW !!! That wheel looks like a WORKHORSE ,WIHH !! That bobbin is monsterous !
Im glad you wont have regrets !! Is that cast iron I see on it ?!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

MizMary - you are absolutely right -this is to bulky yarn production spinning what the Canadian Production Wheel is to fine yarn production spinning. 

The cast iron drive wheel and monstrous bobbin and flyer and leather drive band make for a BEAST. :teehee:

Yep, Gone-a-milkin' - no fleece will be safe from my grips now!


BWAAAHHHH HAAAA HAAAAAAAA

here is Judith MacKenzie McCuin spinning on hers to show you what a Beast we are talking about.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

PHILIP!!!! Where are my pictures of PHILIP!??!?! 

Let me tell you, Philip (Mr SvenskaFlicka) is one of the most charming, intelligent, handsome, hilarious young men I have ever know. He and SvenskaFlicka are ADORABLE - everyone agrees - and their Viking presence made an awesome addition to the "gyspy" camp of festival vendors. 

After the festival was over, I stopped and introduced these two to my compadres at the vendor RV "gyspy" camp, (I'm not a vendor - but everyone thinks I am :teehee: and so I just usually "crash" the gyspy camp party with my buddy AriesGoat every year). 

We were offered adult beverages :buds: and before I knew it, I had missed dinner with my roomies back at the hotel and I had missed the educational talk on antique wheels I was planning on attending -and it was all Philip's fault.  :buds: 

We had a delightful visit, some of us were spinning, others were drinking and eating, SvenskaFlicka was singing in Swedish and telling us charming old Swedish folktales while Jerry the dread-lock RioGrande spinning wheel spinner made brats on the grill. And we all got to know one another better as the vendors "de-stressed" from the day of pushing their wares. 

During the evening, I showed SvenskaFlicka how to Navajo ply as the light was fading and when it was too dark to see - all our new gypsy and Viking friends came to our rescue with their cell phone lights :hysterical: and finally, the grounds manager drove up with his four-wheeler so that Kelsey could finish her bobbin by the headlights. :grin:

I had such a great time just hanging out with the gypsies and Vikings. It was awesome.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What a great report, I almost felt like I got to be there too 

WIHH your wheel is a great find. I have to confess that at first I thought you had found a Golding wheel and I was about to squeeeeee through the airport for you . But this looks like it is in incredible shape. Do you have to worry about the leather drive band stretching and or drying out? I can't wait to see what you do with it. W ll you take it to you class this week?

So fun to see the pictures of everyone, sadly no pictures of Philip? It sounds like all the starts were aligned, the weather cooperated, and everyone had a much deserved break from everyday life.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I almost had a freak out. I updated my email address here, and then I couldn't post or send messages or anything! I luckily realized I needed to go to my email to verify the change! Whew!!


Looks like you all had a fabulous weekend!! Thank you for the detailed reports and pictures, it made us feel like we were with you! I love seeing all of your smiling faces, WIHH, BBC, and Kasota!! I bet you all would be an absolute blast to hang out with!! Kelsey, your booth looked amazing, I hope you and Philip had a great weekend!

And the wheel...what a great find!! We can't wait to see what sorts of trouble you get in with it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm thinken that Grannie Annie Wheel will be a good one for Cabin Fever to learn to Spin on....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

here is one of Kelsey's braids - isn't this gorgeous? 

I think it looks like a Confederate uniform. I think it is beautiful!

Marchwind, I haven't had time enough to get to know my new wheel (only spun with it in the booth before I bought it)

- so I don't think I will be hauling it to Steven Be's on Thursday - but who knows. I might. :teehee:

Marchwind, we were so blessed to have such gorgeous weather - the breeze through the buildings that we have all come to expect and other than Friday - it was picture perfect.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Here's my haul! 

View attachment 29421


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL fiber !!! Kelsey, I hope you will have braids in your shop !! They look HUGE too !!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't have pictures of my haul. I don't even quite know where most of it is. I got 4 pounds of mohair locks for dyeing, and a basket kit, and some kettle corn. And a Jane Austen knitting book. 

I am beat tired. Still.

Miz Mary, as soon as we get everything unpacked and all the roving photographed, we will have it all on the website and Etsy! They are four-ounce braids, I always think smaller braids are a bit stingy, this gives you at least enough for a good-sized skein of yarn! That purple-green-white seemed to be the most popular color, along with the navy-bright blue-sage-pale yellow. We nearly sold out of those! And the best part? Steven Be wants us to come and do a trunk show of our rovings! How cool is that?!?I 

I didn't get any pictures of Philip either, but I think his mom got one Sunday. He was wearing his awesome sweater, handknit socks, Doctor Who scarf, and his Norwegian hat most of the time! Saturday, he ventured out from the booth sans scarf and said about ten people stopped him and asked to take his picture because of his sweater. I guess it's pretty awesome that people like my knitting.  

Well, now I have to do inventory and put all the yarn away. It's so dark and rainy here I can barely stay awake. I feel like I'm in full hibernation mode.

It was so wonderful to see everyone this weekend (even saw Geoprincess briefly!), and I hope I can see you all again sometime soon!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I missed GeoPrincess55 on Sunday! 

I am so glad I got to see her on Friday for a few minutes!

Kelsey, I am still celebrating that awesome news about the Steven B trunk show! :nanner: :bouncy: :clap:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

a few more pics -

this was the fleece show and auction (after judging, the fleeces go up for silent auction)

and this was a fleece skirting and evaluating demonstration (Yes, it is May and yes, we are inside, and yes, these people are wearing wool socks, wool scarves, fingerless mitts, wool hats and wool sweaters over shirts and topped with jackets or more sweaters. And we all claimed the weather was "PERFECT!")

and these are a few of my friends spinning in the lobby of the Hilton. &#9829;


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My favorite part of the SH is the silent auction of the fleeces. Did any of you get any? Did you even look?

Congratulations on the Steven B trunk show invite. Isn't he just the craziest guy ever


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have just one picture of Philip. I am so mad at myself for not getting a picture of the happy couple in their booth!!! Arrrgh! 

I think this picture is with the woman who taught the basket weaving class he took, but I am not positive.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I got a picture of me and Philip! 
View attachment 29464


Both of those sweaters attracted compliments like candles do moths! Lol

Steven B is just crazy. But awesome. He just needs goggles to be the Doctor Horrible of the fiber world.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I will have to take a picture of my ill gotten booty tomorrow when I have more energy to unpack it.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Peeps,

I so missed being at the festival this year, and seeing all you guys, and yes, having some very good times with food and libations at the camper with all of us together. :Bawling: At least you all have shared great photos of it all, so I can see what I missed.

But, in reality, it would have been awful for me; I was in a lot of pain, and still am, and I wouldn't have been able to walk, or sit, or do anything there. Sitting here at the table at my PC now, my legs are elevated, and the ice pack is in the freezer, waiting for me to go to bed with it shortly. My back, my hips, my shoulders, and my knees were all trying to make my weekend very miserable. And they succeeded. I spent Saturday in my recliner, pretty much horizontal for most of it, or in bed.

I have spent most of the weekend reclining with ice packs on my knees, keeping my legs straight and elevated, heating pad on my hips and lower back, and I can't wear most of my shoes due to an ingrown nail and I have to see the orthopedic/foot doctor soon - should have called his office today, but I didn't. My hip area feels like something got pinched in the joints, and it has been really achy.

Plus, we usually pack up the camper and go home Monday morning from the SHF, it's a 4 hour drive for us which we don't want to do in the dark, and we had plans for Monday morning, here at home. You wouldn't believe it but by 6pm on Sunday, the Lake Elmo fairgrounds are totally empty and quiet as a tomb, except for us. And, actually, the gates are NOT shut at all at night, we can drive in and out after hours all the time, all weekend, and so can anybody else...

We had the big rental PTO tiller reserved for today, that we use with our tractor, and Stan got done with it minutes before the high wind, cold and rain got here this afternoon. Today was cold, and yesterday was sunny but quite chilly with some wind. For those who don't know, my garden is for seed production mostly, at about 7,000 sq. ft. in size. I got my state license to sell my seeds retail now, and seed sales have been a major funding source for my fiber and book collecting interests, the last 2 years. Getting the place tilled has been a real headache, the weather has not been helping any all this Spring. Today, the lovely soil was just the right amount of dryness, which is critical for not messing up the soil structure that goes on to affect it for years. I had been waiting since mid-April for soil and weather to be okay to till. Boy it looks nice, and it is raining again now.

HOWEVER, I did do some super fiber buying last week, and that is going to be another separate post, with pics. If I had been at SHF, I would have spent that money on "lesser" items. And what I got would never be found at a festival...

Glad you guys had so much fun!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

we missed you and Stan, Lez, but I am smiling at your incredible prize fleece. Wow. that is so incredible!

Hope that luxurious fleece will make up for missing out on the festival , but in your current physical condition- pushing yourself just to be there would have been insane. 

Feel better soon. 

Marchwind, I didn't see a fleece that made me swoon and in light of the flock already dwelling in my basement, I decided not to "settle" for something that didn't excite me this go round. 

Besides, I had already done enough damage before the auction even started-now had there been an incredible Teeswater with long curly locks - I might have made an exception.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

IowaLez, I'm so sorry to hear things have been so rough for you!! Prayers for you to be feeling better soon!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, WIHH, I may have you "out-fleeced"! I am calling for a fleece addiction-collecting contest with all you guys! 

About 3 weeks ago, I went into the attic where my moth-threatened fibers are kept, and I was stunned to find over 25 bags of fleeces. And that doesn't include stuff in my cedar chest, or the masses of bags of yarn already spun, or the boxes and boxes of stuff I had a mill do for me..

So at SHF I would have been just another looky-loo, wandering about. And I know that can be frustrating to vendors by me taking up valuable space for _real _shoppers!

I will have to get my camera out!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh, WIHH, I hope you get lots of enjoyment from that big wheel, you will be able to make some_ really _chunky yarns with that thing! Is it hard to treadle, or take lots of leg energy to keep it going?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Lez, you DEFINITELY have me "out-fleeced". :grin: 

As to the Indian Spinner, I spun on it a little last evening after work and we will need to spend some time getting to know one another. :teehee: 

The tensioning on this wheel is really...different. :shocked: 

There IS a Scotch tension-type band that lays over the tube orifice but it is totally unnecessary for anything as far as I can tell. Perhaps it only serves to keep that end of the flyer from flipping up- if that. :shrug: 

The REAL tension device is on the far side of the wheel in the way of a wing nut that allows the OTHER end of the flyer/axle to move up and tighten the leather drive band. Basically, there is no _fine tuning_ the tension (as near as I can tell). It is what it is - and that's fine and dandy. It IS taking up. YOU just need to be ready to deal with that. :shocked:

I hope to open a dialogue with others that spin on these wheels. 

This beast GOBBLES up fiber like nobody's business and would be PERFECT for making POUNDS of Lopi yarn. The treadling is NOTHING like my Norwegian or CPW- and it does take a bit of doing to find the treadling sweet spot. Otherwise, you are really working your ankle, foot, and leg. But once you find the sweet spot, it is fine. 

I am REALLY perplexed as to how to get this beast "started". :shrug: 

The drive wheel is _inside_ the frame and you can't start it by turning the bobbin or by spinning the flyer. I can "kinda" use my foot to spin the wheel or I can "kinda" use my foot to push the wooden footman rod into position to get going but nothing _feels_ natural - yet. 

I am hoping to find someone to ask. 

Any suggestions?

The diameter of the whorl is large so this beast adds twist slowly - you have to let twist accumulate quite a bit in order to add/join fiber - no way is this beast going to produce over-twisted singles. 

So far, the challenge is just to "hang on".


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am going to guess by how quiet things are around here that everyone is just playing with fiber or in the dirt?

I'm still counting yarn. Lots of it. Good gracious sakes. 

But the yarn closet is filling up again! 

Also, my yarn sales rep is coming today and I have yarn and boxes EVERYWHERE. :teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hee hee I am trying to work - but lanolin vapors and dreams of spinning keep pulling me away from my pile of chores on my desk. I have lots of catching up to do - not here - at work!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, I had a wonderful time. I didn't buy too much but I had a lot of fun taking the knitting class. Now I don't feel so intimidated by it. 
We came home with two rabbits, one was the little rabbit for my daughter and the other was broken carmel, very pretty. I've been experimenting with dying my angora for making some batts so they will give me a good bit to work with. 
It was so fun seeing WIHH again, and meeting Kasata and Blueberry chick! Now next year, I'll have to join you all and spin a bit with you. I'm sorry to have missed that.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LOL @ lanolin vapors! 

Mrs. Jo, it was fun to meet you and your daughter, too! NEXT year I hope we will have more time together! 

It's been quiet here because I am trying to cram 10 days worth of work into 7! I have some extra days off around Memorial Day...today is my Friday!! Wooot! 5 glorious days of freedom coming up!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooohhhhh.

An Indian Head.

I hope you get some experience on that thing real soon....W.

I'll be having questions.

Nice to see one set up.... How simple can it be ?

The crucial I.H. parts that Frazzle sent me have been patiently watching me deplete my yarn stash as necessity soon dictates their assembly..... :whistlin:


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Great gawds and little fishes, WIHH! That thing has a drive STRAP. Not a bit of yarn or string, but a friggin' leather strap. Ack! Might kinda be a hint, though, huh? I saw one once in a shop in Alaska. Looks like it could eat fleeces entire with a bunny or two for dessert! Are you going to be begging patterns from Forerunner now to use up uber-chunky yarns?


----------

